# Prong collar keeps coming undone - do they all fall apart?



## Pointgold

Make sure that your trainer has shown you the proper way to close it. It would be "disconnected" (for lack of a better word) when in a drawer or hanging on a peg, as the collar would have to be opened to put on and take off.


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie

What's a prong collar??

Love your signature by the way...


----------



## Tanyac

Hi there

We don't use prong collars her in the UK They seem a little harsh to me. Is there a particular reason why they are so popular in the US?


----------



## Brady's mom

Pointgold said:


> Make sure that your trainer has shown you the proper way to close it. It would be "disconnected" (for lack of a better word) when in a drawer or hanging on a peg, as the collar would have to be opened to put on and take off.


I'm not sure I follow. We leave it disconnected when we take it off him. Sometimes when I pull it out of the drawer, a group of links becomes detached from the rest of the collar. And then sometimes when he's wearing it, the collar just pops off. And not necessarily when he's tugging, either. 

Am I misunderstanding you? I thought we knew how to use it--she showed us and we've been successful at putting it on and taking it off. But lately it just seems to fall apart.


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie

Oh, already found them on internet. They're those chain collars that asphyxiate. Here the use of such collars is considered outdated and a sign of poor leadership... My boyfriend used one with one of his prior goldens in the nineties (when it still was more widely accepted here). She developed a wound in her neck due to the pressure of the chain. Ton swore never to use one again and never has... Although I've also heard occainsionally that there is a proper and non-proper use, I don't like them.


----------



## AndyFarmer

It sounds like the 'prongs' are not in the 'eyelit' part of each piece. I've never seen a prong come undone if they are connected properly. In fact, they are pretty hard to pinch together to get the prongs in the eyelit, so once you put it on the dog, tug on each side to make sure it is taught.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I had a prong collar come undone while walking one of mine! I would never use one without a regular collar again.

People may disagree with this

"*As a safety measure -- Some prong collar users will put an additional slip or buckle collar on the dog and thread their leash snap through the rings of both prong and the second collar -- so if the prong collar comes loose for any reason, they still have control of the dog."*
http://www.cobankopegi.com/prong.html


----------



## Pointgold

I am not a big fan of their use. But I think it sounds like the "teeth" of the one link are not inserted into the correct part of the next link.


----------



## tintallie

A properly fitted prong collar should not asphyxiate the dog as the martingale design on a Herm Sprenger collar limits how much the collar tightens.

I would sooner use a prong collar than a slip collar....think of it this way...the prongs distribute the pressure around the neck during a correction. The guy that lies on a bed of nails is able to do the same thing because pressure is distributed.

Which brand of prong collar are you using on Brady? I have found that even my Herm Sprenger (German made) collar loosens up a bit because I open it at the same place each time. The prongs start moving closer together in the link and doesn't lock in as well.


----------



## Pointgold

tintallie said:


> The guy that lies on a bed of nails is able to do the same thing because pressure is distributed.
> 
> Yeah, but he doesn't get a very good night's sleep!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I wonder if one of the posters had the prong collar mixed up with the choke chain or collar.


----------



## Pointgold

Here's the thing - if trained properly, and at a young age, you rarely if ever HAVE pressure on the dog wil a slip collar. My dogs walk without much contact from the collar at all - it's there for a gentle "zip" if attention is needed, and they respond to the sound, because it's not a correction... 

And I am sorry if I don't seem to be explaining things so well today - I got some news that has me in quite a state, (I can barely type...) which I will share soon enough.


----------



## Brady's mom

tintallie said:


> Which brand of prong collar are you using on Brady? I have found that even my Herm Sprenger (German made) collar loosens up a bit because I open it at the same place each time. The prongs start moving closer together in the link and doesn't lock in as well.


Yep, I'm pretty sure that's the exact brand. I know we're putting it together correctly, it's just that the pieces are now slipping apart more easily. I like the idea of using a backup leash, but what a pain! We're going to have to explore other options. He does really well with this collar, rarely pulling at all.


----------



## Brady's mom

Pointgold said:


> Here's the thing - if trained properly, and at a young age, you rarely if ever HAVE pressure on the dog wil a slip collar. My dogs walk without much contact from the collar at all - it's there for a gentle "zip" if attention is needed, and they respond to the sound, because it's not a correction...
> 
> And I am sorry if I don't seem to be explaining things so well today - I got some news that has me in quite a state, (I can barely type...) which I will share soon enough.


Sorry to hear about your bad news. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## cubbysan

When I used to use the prongs with my shepherds, my then trainer had me use it in addition to their normal collar when we had the dogs off property. Just hook the leash to both collars at the same time. She also had us use the very small prongs, even though they were big dogs.

With Brady, my new trainer had us get a SENSI ible Harness. It works wonders.


----------



## Maggies mom

Is the prong collar fitted right? If its to big they can come undone if the dog scratches enough


----------



## Cam's Mom

> With Brady, my new trainer had us get a SENSI ible Harness. It works wonders.


I love these if a regular collar isn't adequate.


----------



## jdesiree76

I recently purchased to prong collar for my two babies. Well one has responded well and the other continues to pull and does not seem to be affected at all. Has anyone else experienced this? I would think she would react if pulling with a prong collar, but she acts just as if she had on a regular collar. 

I have since reverted back to that Gentle leader halti for her. Doesnt work too well either. The only thinkg that worked well for both of them was that Gentle Leader nose collar (i forget the name, but it goes around the nose), but they hated it. One of them would scratch at it until she made herself bleed and the other acted like she was going to pass out from breating so rapidly. I have spend a fortune trying to keep my arm from being pulled off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bock

Brady's Mom- How long have you had the Prong Collar? After so many times of being taken off and put back on, especially if you open it up in the same spot a lot, some of the links will become loose. It's bound to happen-best thing I can tell you to do is buy a few replacement links and put those in wherever it is that the collar is coming undone. The collar just gets 'worked in' and has a little more give than we would like. I think the replacement links are $2 or less at a store.


----------



## Bock

tanyac said:


> Hi there
> 
> We don't use prong collars her in the UK They seem a little harsh to me. Is there a particular reason why they are so popular in the US?


 
They really are not that harsh. If you've ever come in contact with one, put it around your arm and give yourself a "pop" correction upwards. It's made to simulate a pinch, much like a mother dog does to a puppy by nipping at it. If you pop and release, like you should, it is a simple pinch and and not a bunch of "teeth" digging into your dogs neck. They are much scarier looking than they really are. It really works well if used correctly


----------



## Tanyac

jdesiree76 said:


> I recently purchased to prong collar for my two babies. Well one has responded well and the other continues to pull and does not seem to be affected at all. Has anyone else experienced this? I would think she would react if pulling with a prong collar, but she acts just as if she had on a regular collar.
> 
> I have since reverted back to that Gentle leader halti for her. Doesnt work too well either. The only thinkg that worked well for both of them was that Gentle Leader nose collar (i forget the name, but it goes around the nose), but they hated it. One of them would scratch at it until she made herself bleed and the other acted like she was going to pass out from breating so rapidly. I have spend a fortune trying to keep my arm from being pulled off. Any suggestions?


I'd just like to say that training your puppies to walk sensibly on the lead doesn't happen overnight. I achieved this by taking the puppy out for walks once every day on her own. She pulled like the devil, wanting to be everywhere yesterday!! One day I made the decision that she wasn't going to pull me any more and I wasn't going to proceed if she pulled. Izzie and Obi are proof that this can work and with 75 kilos of joint dog flesh on the end of a split lead they could easily pull me into the road without much effort. If you could see how well they walk on the lead now you would have to agree it was worth it!! They are absolutley brilliant on the lead and hardly ever pull. I find that if they get where they're going by pulling - that's what they'll always do!! It can be achieved without prong collars, choke collars or anything other than the power of your mind. Believe me it can be done and is so worth the effort! Please try it, they're intelligent dogs who want to please you, but do the pups separately as they will focus on you more. Good luck, I hope you give it a go.
Tanya


----------



## Tanyac

Bock said:


> They really are not that harsh. If you've ever come in contact with one, put it around your arm and give yourself a "pop" correction upwards. It's made to simulate a pinch, much like a mother dog does to a puppy by nipping at it. If you pop and release, like you should, it is a simple pinch and and not a bunch of "teeth" digging into your dogs neck. They are much scarier looking than they really are. It really works well if used correctly


We just don't have them here in the UK. I can testify though of consistent training being the real key for training dogs not to pull. I've had three goldens in all now, all of them big dogs(have 2 at the moment), who are a joy to walk, even a small child could hold them under supervision as they just don't pull. More often than not they will walk alongside me or behind if we're on a narrow path. I may have some puppies with Izzie next year of which may keep one and would have no hesitation in training it the same way. The use of special leads/collars etc may help you to control the dog but in the long term do not solve the problem in my opinion.


----------



## tintallie

My golden retriever is as stubborn as they come. I've had him in group (clicker) and private obedience training, and wasn't surprised when the trainer said that my dog was "sassy" and had a lot of attitude.

Stopping like a tree and continuing when they let the leash go slack never worked on him as he would stop and sit or stand calmly before proceeding on the walk like a tornado. 

The prong collar is a useful tool when paired with the obedience training and I've had people complement both Wiggs and I about how well behaved he is. This INCLUDES when I was at a dog show shopping at a bookstore table owned by a clicker trainer. She was clearly impressed by his down stay despite all the dogs and people passing by. DH gladly piped up that it's because of obedience training on the prong collar. When I got home, I realized where I had seen the clicker trainer before. She was the one that did the introduction sessions on what a clicker was and how it was used for marking a desired behaviour at that school I had taken Wiggs to. Well the clicker trainers at this school had no idea how to handle a dog who kicked it up into high gear in prey drive when the fans inside were blowing around dandelions fluffs and debris on a hot day!!


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie

Kimm said:


> I wonder if one of the posters had the prong collar mixed up with the choke chain or collar.


That would be me... :wave: I thought the prong collar was a choke chain. It was the choke chain I was referring to. Must say that I dislike the prong even more, although I have never tested it on my arm as one of the posters suggests.... 

I have read quite a bit about the natural behaviour of wolves with regard to dogtraining (training accoording to the "wolvepack" method). And one of the insights/idea's of this trainingmethode is that the motherdog/motherwolf hardly ever bites the pup in it's neck to correct it, so that trainingmethodes based on that assumption are thought to be incorrect. Another remark was btw that dogs/wolves in the wild aren't corrected that much anyway... as they don't have to learn to walk on a leash, etc... :roflmao:

Either way, here in the Netherlands neither prongs nor choke chains are recommened widely. At most puppy- and obediencecourses they are even prohibited. It seems the opinions on either side of the ocean differs...

We have used a harness similar to the SENSIble harness (that is if the leash is attached on the front of the chest). It works wonderfull and without harming the dog. I would much prefer this harness with any dog, any time, to a prong or choke chain. 

As Vinnie kept getting the leash in his face due to his present small size (and the leash attached to the chest), we quit with this harness. Now we only use a regular harness and try to reduce the pulling the ordinary way, through training.... which seems to be working good enough.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

My 8 month old puppy Klondike is on a "power Steering collar" (Prong) collar. He has gone to Puppy School, and now is in basic obedience. This is an EXCELLENT training School where he goes, and they teach all kinds of certification training, including breed ring training which he is going to as well. 
The instructor decided about 1/3 of the way through puppy kindergarten, that he was pulling me entirely TOO MUCH! He is about 60-62 pounds right now, and very STRONG! I have 3 ruptured disc's in my back, and with three Golden's, I MUST have control as they all 3 tend to pull That is 240 pounds of dogs, if you take all three somewhere together. Since using the prong collar, Klondike has gotten so very much better. I don't now have to use it at breed ring class....only a slip lead to correct him if needed. We continue to use it in Obedience and for practice here at home.
Used properly, as others have said....is very safe and NOT cruel. Klondike has never once yipped or choked with any correction I have given him. just a firm, quick reprimand. It has worked wonders with him. I am buying another collar for the other two, Brody and Lexi. I am going to work with them as well, with that pulling. I firmly believe, that some Golden's are just harder pullers.....and you have to find what ever works best for your particular dog. Just my prospective on the whole collar thing, for what ever you choose to use. If it will work, and is safe when used properly, that is the main objective.
By the way, in my classes, choke chains are prohibited. Too many people don't know how to use them correctly, which causes extreme damage to the dog's throat.


----------



## Bock

tanyac said:


> We just don't have them here in the UK. I can testify though of consistent training being the real key for training dogs not to pull. I've had three goldens in all now, all of them big dogs(have 2 at the moment), who are a joy to walk, even a small child could hold them under supervision as they just don't pull. More often than not they will walk alongside me or behind if we're on a narrow path. I may have some puppies with Izzie next year of which may keep one and would have no hesitation in training it the same way. The use of special leads/collars etc may help you to control the dog but in the long term do not solve the problem in my opinion.


I agree with your statement on consistent training being the key. I am consistently training with the use of a prong collar though, I don't think they are needed in all cases with every dog you come across. However, like in my case, I acquired a rescue golden who had NEVER been on a leash before and was already full grown..on top of this he is a very stubborn, alpha dog. The prong helps to teach a dog that does not respond to other forms of training such as food. My golden will often spit food back out at me when used for training or refuse to take it in his mouth. Either way there are just so many different training philosophies-to each their own!

Side note-the prong is not used just for pulling. It can be used as a correction method in just about everything you try to train. Again, if you know how to use it correctly it is a very valuable tool that many have called a life-saver.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

jdesiree76 said:


> I recently purchased to prong collar for my two babies. Well one has responded well and the other continues to pull and does not seem to be affected at all. Has anyone else experienced this? I would think she would react if pulling with a prong collar, but she acts just as if she had on a regular collar.
> 
> I have since reverted back to that Gentle leader halti for her. Doesnt work too well either. The only thinkg that worked well for both of them was that Gentle Leader nose collar (i forget the name, but it goes around the nose), but they hated it. One of them would scratch at it until she made herself bleed and the other acted like she was going to pass out from breating so rapidly. I have spend a fortune trying to keep my arm from being pulled off. Any suggestions?


Do you have it placed correctly? It needs to be very high up, right behind the ears for it to work effectively. I know with Wilson, if it's down too low, he couldn't care less about it. Put it up high, and he's a dream dog!


----------



## bluesunshine

Just a thought to share: My dog is a super-hyper one and she always barks at other dogs when she is on walk. So I came here and asked and someone suggested a prong. So one day last month i was shopping in a pet store for a prong collar, and asked the girl working there, and a lady approached us and very sternly told me: DON''T use that thing!" I said, "well people suggested to get one to control their wild behavior. " Then the lady said "who, who are these ppl?" I am like "well, people from a golden retriever forum". Then the lady pointed on her shirt and said "dog trainer, say no prong!" I was kinda scared that day and didn't end up getting one.....

So, prong or no prong, that's a question...


----------



## Maggies mom

bluesunshine said:


> Just a thought to share: My dog is a super-hyper one and she always barks at other dogs when she is on walk. So I came here and asked and someone suggested a prong. So one day last month i was shopping in a pet store for a prong collar, and asked the girl working there, and a lady approached us and very sternly told me: DON''T use that thing!" I said, "well people suggested to get one to control their wild behavior. " Then the lady said "who, who are these ppl?" I am like "well, people from a golden retriever forum". Then the lady pointed on her shirt and said "dog trainer, say no prong!" I was kinda scared that day and didn't end up getting one.....
> 
> So, prong or no prong, that's a question...


You need to figure out what is best for your dog and go with it.....We use prongs with just about every rescue that comes in and they have never ever been on a leash in after about and hour of wearing it what a big difference.


----------



## tintallie

Mary (Maggie's Mom) is correct that you have to understand what your dog is like and choose the appropriate collar for her. Both Mary and I have Golden Retrievers who are more dominant/alpha of the pack with dogs and who have high prey drive.

It really wasn't safe for me to use a normal flat buckle collar when my dog was capable of pulling me into traffic when he wanted to chase a car/rabbit/cat/dandelion fluff/leaves/shopping bag/etc even at the young age of 4 months old.

My dog has been trained using a prong collar and demonstrated a really good down stay for a clicker trainer who praised him at a dog show where there were a ton of distractions while I browsed the trainer's bookstand.

Make your decision what type of tool you want to use and if it is a prong collar I know Mary and I can both offer advice on how to use it correctly. There are other tools as well, but just remember that ANY tool can be abused including a Gentle Leader/Halti (which I DON'T recommend).



Maggies mom said:


> You need to figure out what is best for your dog and go with it.....We use prongs with just about every rescue that comes in and they have never ever been on a leash in after about and hour of wearing it what a big difference.





bluesunshine said:


> Just a thought to share: My dog is a super-hyper one and she always barks at other dogs when she is on walk. So I came here and asked and someone suggested a prong. So one day last month i was shopping in a pet store for a prong collar, and asked the girl working there, and a lady approached us and very sternly told me: DON''T use that thing!" I said, "well people suggested to get one to control their wild behavior. " Then the lady said "who, who are these ppl?" I am like "well, people from a golden retriever forum". Then the lady pointed on her shirt and said "dog trainer, say no prong!" I was kinda scared that day and didn't end up getting one.....
> 
> So, prong or no prong, that's a question...


----------



## Brady's mom

bluesunshine said:


> Just a thought to share: My dog is a super-hyper one and she always barks at other dogs when she is on walk. So I came here and asked and someone suggested a prong. So one day last month i was shopping in a pet store for a prong collar, and asked the girl working there, and a lady approached us and very sternly told me: DON''T use that thing!" I said, "well people suggested to get one to control their wild behavior. " Then the lady said "who, who are these ppl?" I am like "well, people from a golden retriever forum". Then the lady pointed on her shirt and said "dog trainer, say no prong!" I was kinda scared that day and didn't end up getting one.....
> 
> So, prong or no prong, that's a question...


Everyone seems to have a different opinion, even trainers. We've had 3 trainers, one of which did not like prongs and preferred 100% treat/reward for leash training. I can't tell you how much we spent on soft treats during those classes! Brady did well but still, he did much better with the prong collar. 

I would suggest having a trainer help you decide and help you deal with your dog's leash behavior. Also, if your trainer believes in prong collars, he or she can show you how to use them properly.


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie

As I already mentioned earlier I'm of the "no-prong-type". I don't like them. 

Currently we are training Vinnie not to pull at the leash. The training methode we use is the following. If Vinnie starts pulling at the leash I immediately call "back" and start walking backwards. The moment Vinnie catches up and is walking alongside me again (I'm still walking backwards then), I start walking forwards again. Vinnie then automatically turns to follow. At that moment (after the turn) I praise Vinnie and following the praising word, give him a treat (a single kibble... :roflmao:, unbelievable what he is willing to do for a kibble... ). 

The first days were very very discouraging. However we were warned for this by our trainer. She said that if you can't muster the dicipline to do it 100%, then don't bother as pulling is a self rewarding action (if you pull, you get faster from A to B). If you're not a 100% consequent with the training, you are rewarding at interval and that's deadly. The dog will start pulling harder every time in the hope to be rewarded this time, by being allowed to pull you as fast as he/she can to point B. 

Now, 3 days and quite some meters of backwards walking latier, Vinnie starts to appreciate that pulling isn't going to get him anywhere, except (literally) further from the goal he's pulling towards... And that's the whole idea of this methode. Punishing by denying him the exact thing he wants, getting fast(er) from A to B.

I figure it'll take another week or so to really get the hang of it.... as Vinnie is still very young (so pulling isn't a bad habit yet) and not very dominant. With an older dog it'll probably take longer. Either way I prefer learning by training and without gadgets like prong collars and choke chains. The SENSIble lead is the only exception that is deemed acceptable by our trainer. But even then it is only meant as a tempory solution, if you occassionally don't have time to walk backwards each and every time the dog starts pulling (for instance late at night).


----------



## mylissyk

Barbara & Vinnie said:


> Oh, already found them on internet. They're those chain collars that asphyxiate. Here the use of such collars is considered outdated and a sign of poor leadership... My boyfriend used one with one of his prior goldens in the nineties (when it still was more widely accepted here). She developed a wound in her neck due to the pressure of the chain. Ton swore never to use one again and never has... Although I've also heard occainsionally that there is a proper and non-proper use, I don't like them.


 
I think you may have prong collars and choke chains mixed up. Prong collars do not asphyxiate at all and are designed to tighten only a small degree when fitted properly. Choke chains on the other hand do actualyl "choke" the dog when pulled tight and continue to tighten the longer you pull. 

The prong collar works to get the dogs attention, and as soon as they stop pulling the pinch stops immediately.

This is good info on the prong collar: http://www.cobankopegi.com/prong.html


----------



## TuckerPupp

I have used a prong collar for a while now and I have never had a problem with it falling apart but be careful in you choice to use a second collar. My dog trainer always instructed me to use the prong by itself because the other collar can interfere. It sounds like some of the prongs have lost the shape. I would check the prongs or return it. If they are all correctly linked and properly fitted there is no reason for it to come apart 

As for the debate that is always brought up at the mention of a prong collar... I love the prong collar it has done wonders for training. These "gadgets" are just tools that help in communication with your dog. I do not believe that they are necessary or appropriate for all dogs and like all tools one must be properly instructed on how to use them correctly to. Regardless on whether it is a harness, gentle leader, prong, or whatever other tool you use it is just that a "tool". Once the message is clear then you no longer are in training and no longer need whatever training tool.

I own two dogs a Golden and a Doberman. My golden used to be a big puller when he was young until one day he just "got it." I did not need a prong collar or any other training device. Just a flat collar and a lot of patience. My Doberman was different she was relentless about pulling. I got the prong collar by my dog trainer and was instructed on how to use it properly. I saw the the difference immediately. Unlike anything else we tried it had a great effect. Now I can walk them both at my side and with great ease. I see people struggling while their dog is choking itself on a flat collar while I walk with my dogs behaving at my side by with the prong on my doberman and all the while they are yelling at me for the prong being cruel.


----------



## Brady's mom

Barbara & Vinnie said:


> As I already mentioned earlier I'm of the "no-prong-type". I don't like them.
> 
> Currently we are training Vinnie not to pull at the leash. The training methode we use is the following. If Vinnie starts pulling at the leash I immediately call "back" and start walking backwards. The moment Vinnie catches up and is walking alongside me again (I'm still walking backwards then), I start walking forwards again. Vinnie then automatically turns to follow. At that moment (after the turn) I praise Vinnie and following the praising word, give him a treat (a single kibble... :roflmao:, unbelievable what he is willing to do for a kibble... ).
> 
> The first days were very very discouraging. However we were warned for this by our trainer. She said that if you can't muster the dicipline to do it 100%, then don't bother as pulling is a self rewarding action (if you pull, you get faster from A to B). If you're not a 100% consequent with the training, you are rewarding at interval and that's deadly. The dog will start pulling harder every time in the hope to be rewarded this time, by being allowed to pull you as fast as he/she can to point B.
> 
> Now, 3 days and quite some meters of backwards walking latier, Vinnie starts to appreciate that pulling isn't going to get him anywhere, except (literally) further from the goal he's pulling towards... And that's the whole idea of this methode. Punishing by denying him the exact thing he wants, getting fast(er) from A to B.
> 
> I figure it'll take another week or so to really get the hang of it.... as Vinnie is still very young (so pulling isn't a bad habit yet) and not very dominant. With an older dog it'll probably take longer. Either way I prefer learning by training and without gadgets like prong collars and choke chains. The SENSIble lead is the only exception that is deemed acceptable by our trainer. But even then it is only meant as a tempory solution, if you occassionally don't have time to walk backwards each and every time the dog starts pulling (for instance late at night).


For us it's not constant pulling--it's the sudden bolts to chase some random thing, greet someone, etc. There isn't time to walk backwards or say "Back"--it's basically 0 to 60 with your arm jerked out of its socket. Or worse, dropping the leash and having him run away (potentially into traffic). 

Brady is now a good 60 pounds, if not more, and he's incredibly strong. The prong collar helps stop these bolts before they get out of control and knocks me down. Certainly if he weighed half that or less, we could get away with a different type of collar.


----------



## katieanddusty

I can see how a prong might be useful for a rescue or previously untrained adult dog because pulling has worked for them in the past, but with a dog you've trained from a puppy, they should have acceptable leash manners before they're ever strong enough to pull you. If pulling never works and walking on a loose leash gets reinforced enough, the puppy will figure it out. It's not really fair to let the puppy pull you until they're too strong for you to control and then start using an aversive device.

You can't just put a Halti or Gentle Leader on your dog for the first time and go for a walk, the dog is not going to like it. If you gradually shape the dog to tolerate the halter, even put his nose through the loop on his own, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie

mylissyk said:


> I think you may have prong collars and choke chains mixed up. Prong collars do not asphyxiate at all and are designed to tighten only a small degree when fitted properly. Choke chains on the other hand do actualyl "choke" the dog when pulled tight and continue to tighten the longer you pull.
> 
> The prong collar works to get the dogs attention, and as soon as they stop pulling the pinch stops immediately.
> 
> This is good info on the prong collar: http://www.cobankopegi.com/prong.html


Yeah, I had earlier, until an earlier poster got my attention and I noticed that I had prong collars and choke chains all mixed up. But I like neither and neither are recommended widely here. However, I must admit we're all very oriented on the very friendly - no punishment - training methodes nowadays... There are some that find those training methodes to be too friendly. I like them however and they work very well for me. But starting the training at a very young age is all the more important with such a training methode as learing a dog not to pull (whether it is all the time or sudden jerks) is of course more easily done without prone collars and choke chains when the dog isn't that big and strong yet....


----------

